# Rifaximin and Questran at the same time?



## Kezza11 (May 18, 2015)

Hi there, I was wondering if Rifaximin requires the 4 hour separation from Questran?

I've been having moderate success with Questran and Nortriptyline and I know to wait 4 hours after taking the questran before taking the Nortriptyline.

After seeing a new GI and being diagnosed with SIBO I'm about to start a 14 day course of Rifaximin (3x550mg a day) He said to carry on taking the other meds but didn't mention any interaction with the questran.

I'm trying to figure out a schedule to fit it all in. I'm waiting to hear back from his office but I really want to start the rifaximin as the timing is good for work/holiday at the minute.

I may just stop the questran for the 2 weeks to be safe...

Thanks 
K


----------

